# Datum in Unix timestamp konvertieren



## chaosgenie (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne ein Datum in einen Unix-timestamp konvertieren und diesen dann in eine MySQL-Datenbank einfügen. Das Ganze muss circa 50.000 mal passieren (täglich).

Gibt's unter Java eine ähnliche Funktion wie mktime unter php?

Hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber das schein wohl ein eher schwieriges Problem zu sein.

Gruß - CG


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
package de.tutorials;

import java.util.Date;

/**
 * <p>
 * TODO Description of the type
 * </p>
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 */
public class UnixTimestampExample {

  /**
   * <p>
   * TODO Description of method
   * </p>
   * @param args
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    Date date = new Date();
    System.out.println(date);
    System.out.println(toUnixTimeStamp(date));
  }


  private static long toUnixTimeStamp(Date date) {
    return date.getTime() / 1000L;
  }

}
```

Ausgabe:

```
Wed Jan 03 13:17:51 CET 2007
1167826671
```

Gruß Tom


----------

